# Wild Races Last Night!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I know i am not in right forum but since my sublime green charger is a custom painted car lol. 

Man i race so hard with it and won 7 races all by .2 to .7 seconds!! whew!! man this charger is HOT!! i m having too much fun! LOL

check out the pics of my tyco chassis i didnt really hit the wall hard but the body didnt come out right away but when the guy pick up the car and told me that my car is wrecked so gave me to look at it i was like whoooaaa laughing my butt off! i never had a chassis break before!! hee hee .. 

the more i looked at the chassis i do see the armature is bended somehow like it was overheated and busted open ? there is 2 small cracks on left side of the chassis. enjoy!

Wes


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wes, you better have an adjuster check the damage thoroughly before you file your claim. What did it hit? No padding on that track?
Jim


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Where the heck was you racing, Bristol??? Did you hit the pacecar too???


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

DAng Wes, How did you manage to leave the spoiler intact??


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Drive It Like You Stole It............


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOL i think it overheated and busted open!!! not sure but man it was a wild race!! just like what seth said "DRIVE THE FRICKING THING LIKE YOU FRICKING STOLE IT!!!!!" LOLOLOL

I guess its a MOPAR BODY!!!! WHOOOOOO its tough!!! LOL

I already asked bob to paint me another one same color and i ll put it in display and keep using this beat up charger as long as i can!!

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

wreckin is racin....lol.....remind me never to corner marshall for you...


Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> wreckin is racin....lol.....remind me never to corner marshall for you...
> 
> 
> Dave


LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow Wes , you really smacked her up ! That car was so cool looking too. Hope you won that race or came in close to it.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bam...*



sethndaddy said:


> Drive It Like You Stole It............












LOL...YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's what my Brother-in Law says about rental cars too.

Bob...Love the scratch n dent look...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

just had another race last night and i had the worse night ever!! my charger lost his mojo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i changed the chassis and fix it up real nicely but man!! not even one win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got 34 points total and sitting in the last place hall of shame!!!! dang!!! 

James 215
Justin 214
Tyler 210
Jon 208 
Troy 208
MMMMEEEE 34!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????????

Oh lord!!! what a miserable night for me .. i must have crashed like 40 times, 20 DNF, my car just wont go like 5 times like it got a bad fuel pump or water in gas!!! 

ALl the guys had a blast and it was hot hot races for them!! but me boohoo!!! i had to vent out to you guys so i can feel better.. But really i kept laughing so hard the whole time cuz my car was so frickin crazy!!! like it had a mind of his own!!!!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

You'll be back Wes!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> You'll be back Wes!


yeah thanks LOLOL... i didnt really care .. all it matters was that my friends had FUN!! most of time i kept on laughing so hard cuz my car was so crazy it flew off the track almost hit my friend's head! LOL

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wes you need...*

more decals....lol


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> more decals....lol


yeah good idea!!! maybe put hooters decals on it along with pictures of women on hood that should do the trick!!! lolol

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*True Colors*

Maybe it's time to switch to fall colors. I hear Dupli Color's Orange Mist from Autozone is pretty popular. :hat:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Maybe it's time to switch to fall colors. I hear Dupli Color's Orange Mist from Autozone is pretty popular. :hat:


LOLOLOL..

Wes


----------

